# Any Audi/VW Flexpipe replaced $100 Parts and Labor- DC Area



## Garage Mahal (Aug 16, 2010)

I run a mobile exhaust repair business serving the DC Area www.dcmobileexhaust.com , and I do a lot of VW and Audi flexpipes, especially on the 2.8. Give me a call at 703 786 7184, I do great work, satisfaction guaranteed. I'll weld in a quality new flexpipe at a fraction of replacing the whole section.

Heres a shot of an A4 with the V6 engine with a new flexpipe on the right side http://www.dcmobileexhaust.com/gallery/006.jpg
thanks for your interest,
Martin


----------

